# ATO: looking for your payment reference number?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:


*Looking for your payment reference number?*









*7 March 2018*

A payment reference number (PRN) is your unique identifier that ensures your payment is credited to the correct account.

Using the right PRN will help us process your payment faster.

There are different types of PRN's depending on the type of tax your pay. For example, you will have a different PRN for your income tax and your activity statement, so make sure you use the right PRN when lodging and paying.

*Where can you find it?*

For businesses that lodge and pay through the business portal:
log into the portal
select 'payment options' from the left menu
choose the relevant payment reference number.
For sole traders who lodge and pay through MyGov:
select 'Pay online'
then 'BPAY or Direct credit'
'Next'.
You'll then be able to select the relevant payment reference number and finalise your payment.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with tax advice.

*Find out about:*

Payment reference numbers

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...our-payment-reference-number-/?sbnews20180411)


----------

